# Hobby-Sports.com Sunday Road Course Carpet Racing Begins October 7TH



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hobby-Sports.com Sunday Road Course Carpet Racing Begins October 7TH Track is located at address below. Lets get this season off to a good start and keep it fun! :wave: 

Hobby-Sports.Com
9782 Portage Rd
Portage, MI 49002

Mail Order Hours
Mon. - Fri. 10:00 - 6:00 EST.
Closed: Saturday - Sunday
Mail Order: (269) 327-2850
Fax: (269) 329-1744

Store Hours
Mon.- Fri 10:00 - 7:00 EST.
Saturday 10:00 - 5:00 EST.
Sunday Noon - 4:00 EST.
Portage Store: (269) 323-3686
Fax: (269) 329-1744


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks for letting me know first. you still want me to work for you?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

raced up there last year and had a blast. Real nice place to race. Planning any rubber tire racing this year?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

if we have 3 or 4 to run the class we will. i know you guys from indaina ran alot of rubber tire. bring 3 or 4 guys and come on up.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I did let you know on your post when you asked me when we were going to start. Ya your my main girl. Talk soon Jon



twbeutler said:


> thanks for letting me know first. you still want me to work for you?


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

made it up there and shook my car down...... everything went well.. is it october yet? lol


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Glad you got some track time racer34v. I think October will come faster than you think. I hope I'm ready.



racer34v said:


> made it up there and shook my car down...... everything went well.. is it october yet? lol


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hey jon have you come up with a price yet? if you want to you can get ahold of me if you need help. can't wait to get back to work. kind of miss it.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Wendy,
I'm still thinking about the race fees. We are going to handle all the money trans actions in the track area. I'm working on getting a cash register to make things easier for us. Glad to hear you cant wait to start working again. Talk soon Jon



twbeutler said:


> hey jon have you come up with a price yet? if you want to you can get ahold of me if you need help. can't wait to get back to work. kind of miss it.


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

Do you guys race any "spec" type classes? I've been out of the hobby for about 10 years and I'm thinking about making a go of it again, but before I get in too deep I'd like to find a class I can run without spending my entire Winter budget. I think I saw some chatter before about racing Recoils. Are you running them near stock or mod?

Dave


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi Kazooracer,
I think the recoil will be a little bigger this season because more people no about them now. I think most people will be running stock. I know if I end up racing a recoil it will be brushless with LiPo packs & foam tires. Hope to see you Sunday October 7Th.



kazooracer said:


> Do you guys race any "spec" type classes? I've been out of the hobby for about 10 years and I'm thinking about making a go of it again, but before I get in too deep I'd like to find a class I can run without spending my entire Winter budget. I think I saw some chatter before about racing Recoils. Are you running them near stock or mod?
> 
> Dave


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

recoils sound like a blast


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

JonHobbies said:


> Hi Kazooracer,
> I think the recoil will be a little bigger this season because more people no about them now. I think most people will be running stock. I know if I end up racing a recoil it will be brushless with LiPo packs & foam tires. Hope to see you Sunday October 7Th.


I'll have to find a weekend to drop by the store and take a look at one. For a stock class, do you guys have any detailed rules on what "stock" is (box-stock, stock except for "X" modifications, etc.)?

One of the reasons I got burned out on slots was because one of the tracks didn't have defined rules so I'd set up a car for what everyone was told the rules were ,but when we'd show up a number of exceptions had been made for some of the guys who had made illegal tweaks.

Dave


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Stock would be a recoil with original stock motor and electronics and stock rubber tires & body. You will be able to adjust the suspension to your liking.



kazooracer said:


> I'll have to find a weekend to drop by the store and take a look at one. For a stock class, do you guys have any detailed rules on what "stock" is (box-stock, stock except for "X" modifications, etc.)?
> 
> One of the reasons I got burned out on slots was because one of the tracks didn't have defined rules so I'd set up a car for what everyone was told the rules were ,but when we'd show up a number of exceptions had been made for some of the guys who had made illegal tweaks.
> 
> Dave


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I've been chatting with Elliot about this too and hope to make it into the store one of these weekends to take a look at a Recoil.

Dave


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds good Dave. Elliot will hook you up. I need to get one my self soon. Have a great day.

Jon



kazooracer said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been chatting with Elliot about this too and hope to make it into the store one of these weekends to take a look at a Recoil.
> 
> Dave


----------



## kazooracer (Jul 19, 2005)

We made it out to the store Saturday and Elliot let me take the store demo for a spin. What a fun little car! Hope to pick up one sometime in the next few weeks. Any thoughts on allowing foam tires in the stock class?

Dave


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

me and my buddy will be coming up sunday morning to try and get a good baseline established. is there anyone that will be there that would be willing to turn the amb system on?

thanks
alan


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

How much is the racing going to be this season?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

kolors by kropy said:


> How much is the racing going to be this season?



Im sure they will let you race for free, after all you are a R/C celebrity..lol


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry racer34v I will not be their to turn on the AMB system Sunday. Maybe in a few more weeks when I get my recoil finished. Have fun!



racer34v said:


> me and my buddy will be coming up sunday morning to try and get a good baseline established. is there anyone that will be there that would be willing to turn the amb system on?
> 
> thanks
> alan


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

We are thinking in the area between $12.00-$15.00 still thinking about it. Thanks for the question.



kolors by kropy said:


> How much is the racing going to be this season?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Not, Adam Drake use to race at Hobby-Sports when we had clay inside and he had to pay.



convikt said:


> Im sure they will let you race for free, after all you are a R/C celebrity..lol


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

no prob, thanks for the reply,


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

JonHobbies said:


> Not, Adam Drake use to race at Hobby-Sports when we had clay inside and he had to pay.




Just yankin Kropy


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

convikt said:


> Just yankin Kropy


  , Wait till Jim sees this he is going to have a field day. Guess we just found out why Kropy always has a smile. :wave:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

squeeker138 said:


> , Wait till Jim sees this he is going to have a field day. Guess we just found out why Kropy always has a smile. :wave:



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Sorry for the hijacking......

Bump for an exceptional facility


----------



## renracer (Sep 4, 2006)

*hobby sports*

Jon I would keep the entry fee down around $5.00 to $10.00 range their is a lot of tracks with in 1 to 2 hour drive that are charging that price also maybe a pratice night for maybe $5.00 from 4:30 to 9:30 would be good that way maybe some of the new people can get some help from some of the old timers I know you have open pratice on Sat. but a lot of people are gone racing


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the input on this subject renracer. The racing at Hobby-Sports was free all last season and it didn't seam to make any difference on racing turn outs. $8.00 $10.00 Thats what I payed to race outdoors over 12 years a go. All the racing I have done in the last three to four years has been $12 & up and that doesn't even come close to covering your over head and utilities indoor racing.

Jon 



renracer said:


> Jon I would keep the entry fee down around $5.00 to $10.00 range their is a lot of tracks with in 1 to 2 hour drive that are charging that price also maybe a pratice night for maybe $5.00 from 4:30 to 9:30 would be good that way maybe some of the new people can get some help from some of the old timers I know you have open pratice on Sat. but a lot of people are gone racing


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

whatever you decide will be cheaper than putting up a building :thumbsup:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks racer34v you know what I'm talking about.



racer34v said:


> whatever you decide will be cheaper than putting up a building :thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

Fifteen bucks!
you know what happens then, great til xmas then a big zero for turnouts the rest of the season. think back 2 seasons.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Make sure you all go to my other post and vote for What day would you like Hobby-Sports to be open for road course racing. This is going to be how we decide Saturday or Sunday every vote counts.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Pricing for race's I think $10;00 is a fair price for indoors .WE all know it's hard to make a income from a race track .Been their did it. You make your money on PARTS 
KIT'S FOOD .I was trying to figure out why you guys open your door's for racer's at 10;oo a.m. and don't open your hobbie shop till Noon and close it an hour or so before the race's are done?? You can't sell part's when your closed. Racer's crashin needin Parts. I've been in the retail bussieness for over 35+ yrs. and are family has done pretty good. It's a known fact window shoper's that can't get indide can't send the $$$$ you guy's have one of the nicest hobbie shop's with staff that know's what their talkin about. 
Juts my 2 cnts. 
Free or $8;00 or $12.00 I'll still come up and race with you guy's


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for your reply I will relay this to my brothers.



airconde said:


> Pricing for race's I think $10;00 is a fair price for indoors .WE all know it's hard to make a income from a race track .Been their did it. You make your money on PARTS
> KIT'S FOOD .I was trying to figure out why you guys open your door's for racer's at 10;oo a.m. and don't open your hobbie shop till Noon and close it an hour or so before the race's are done?? You can't sell part's when your closed. Racer's crashin needin Parts. I've been in the retail bussieness for over 35+ yrs. and are family has done pretty good. It's a known fact window shoper's that can't get indide can't send the $$$$ you guy's have one of the nicest hobbie shop's with staff that know's what their talkin about.
> Juts my 2 cnts.
> Free or $8;00 or $12.00 I'll still come up and race with you guy's


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

The reason we are thinking about charging $15.00 is because if it cost $10.00-$12.00 to race outside with out heat and electric it only makes since its going to cost more to race indoors. There is a lot more over head to consider.


----------

